

"Don't start startups that touch record label music" - cuzispithotfire

"Except for the record labels, which are effectively a rogue state with nuclear weapons. There is nothing we or anyone else can do to protect you from them, except warn you not to start startups that touch label music."--Paul Graham<p>Anyone have any reasons or stories to support/negate this?
======
wmf
My.MP3.com: vaporized by the RIAA
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3.com#My.MP3.com>

MP3Tunes: being sued
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/27/robertson_predicts_c...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/27/robertson_predicts_cloud_music_victor/)

Amazon Cloud Drive: being threatened
[http://www.billboard.biz/bbbiz/industry/digital-and-
mobile/a...](http://www.billboard.biz/bbbiz/industry/digital-and-
mobile/amazon-letter-to-labels-cloud-drive-locker-1005126042.story)

Google Music: being threatened, may pay for a license they may not need

Apple iTunes Match: you have to pay again to sync music you already bought;
presumably the money goes to labels

Spotify: still hasn't launched in US [http://allthingsd.com/20110610/spotify-
signs-universal-music...](http://allthingsd.com/20110610/spotify-signs-
universal-music-may-really-get-to-the-u-s-after-all/)

~~~
steventruong
I think Spotify just announced a partnership with one of the major labels in
the US and Apple iTunes Match isn't a bad service given that they wouldn't
normally just give you free music just because you bought it elsewhere. And
for a flat rate given how big some people's music library are and the free
upgrade to higher quality version, it's not necessarily a bad deal.

That said, most music businesses do fail or struggle severely including the
above as well as Pandora and Napster among others. It's an extremely difficult
space for various reasons.

Personally I don't know if I'd support that statement as I think people should
do what they love and try (Pandora took this route and they're still surviving
somewhat), but ultimately everyone needs to pick what's right for them. I can
only say that it's a space I don't have personal interest in and it is
extremely tough to crack.

------
antoinevg
The future of music lies with musicians.

Disintermediate already folks!

